
Not Up for Debate: The Science Behind Vaccination - plg
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/18/upshot/not-up-for-debate-the-science-behind-vaccination.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=4&pgtype=sectionfront
======
plg
Laypeople don't argue using their "common sense" with engineers about whether
bridge trusses ought to be larger or smaller. It's always been crazy to me
that laypeople argue with scientists and physicians about things like
vaccines.

